# Kirby Seen With Old Boss



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2016)

At the Airport....


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 8, 2016)

Let's play make a caption.  I will start.  "PLEASE let me come home Daddy"


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 8, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Let's play make a caption.  I will start.  "PLEASE let me come home Daddy"



That red folder is labeled "Offensive Line Recruiting Contacts"

And Kirby is saying, "Please coach, just let me see it for a few seconds."


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> That red folder is labeled "Offensive Line Recruiting Contacts"
> 
> And Kirby is saying, "Please coach, just let me see it for a few seconds."



I'm pretty sure Kirby knows every name in the folder. Kirby can recruit he's still wet behind the ears in the HC arena...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I'm pretty sure Kirby knows every name in the folder. Kirby can recruit he's still wet behind the ears in the HC arena...



Oh he knows every name in that folder.. Problem is, the envelope of cash by each name is larger..


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2016)

How UGA ever went from buying Trans Ams to Scooters I'll never know... Just win baby!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> How UGA ever went from buying Trans Ams to Scooters I'll never know... Just win baby!!



Mark Richt era..


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 9, 2016)

Saban landed in a chopper on the field at Grayson yesterday..after Gibbs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Saban landed in a chopper on the field at Grayson yesterday..after Gibbs.



Wish we would have known earlier..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 9, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I'm pretty sure Kirby knows every name in the folder. Kirby can recruit he's still wet behind the ears in the HC arena...



Worst case scenario for UGA.  It is easier to move on from a good recruiter/bad coach than it is bad recruiter/good coach.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Worst case scenario for UGA.  It is easier to move on from a good recruiter/bad coach than it is bad recruiter/good coach.



Agree 100%.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Saban landed in a chopper on the field at Grayson yesterday..after Gibbs.



Yep, glad Kirby has a helicopter too...


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2016)

"Can I just look at that Texas offer Nick?"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh he knows every name in that folder.. Problem is, the envelope of cash by each name is larger..



You have officially exceeded the title of Moron and gone straight to Blithering Idiot.

Be careful, you're coming dangerously close to qualifying to be a Vol fan.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Yep, glad Kirby has a helicopter too...



he will need one to escape athens after next season; especially when he fails to deliver a natty and heisman winner as slayer and elfiiiiiiiiiiiiii have promised.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 9, 2016)

Looks like he's begging for his job back


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> he will need one to escape athens after next season; especially when he fails to deliver a natty and heisman winner as slayer and elfiiiiiiiiiiiiii have promised.



Yeah but they claim that every year........ No big deal.....


----------



## scooty006 (Dec 9, 2016)

"Nick, remember when Urban quit the SEC because of 'heart problems'? Hahahahaha"


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 10, 2016)

Hey, coach, mind if I use the same bag man? It's getting hot here in Athens!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 15, 2016)

Your wife still miss me


----------



## thc_clubPres (Dec 15, 2016)

I'll even take the OC job if you'll have me back


----------



## scooty006 (Dec 16, 2016)

"Nick, don't even bother with Isaiah Wilson.  He's all Dawg."


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 16, 2016)

scooty006 said:


> "Nick, don't even bother with Isaiah Wilson.  He's all Dawg."



Ha!! Got recruits??? Why yes, yes we do!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## GA native (Dec 17, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Let's play make a caption.  I will start.  "PLEASE let me come home Daddy"



"I'll trade you two blue chips, for a place kicker."


----------

